# [Risolto]Non riesco piú ad essere root

## Pr0v4

Ragzzi mi é successa una cosa stranissima, ma forse é meglio se vi spiego tutto  :Razz: 

Allora da tempo andavo avanti con un vecchio hd da 30GB perché il mio era stato mandato in sostituzione;siccome l'ho preso ieri sera avevo pensato bene bene di "clonare" il vecchio hd su quello nuovo; almeno mi rispiarmiavo una nuova installazione di gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Allora ho preso il nuovo hd e, una volta attaccato alla macchina, avvio con un cd di gentoo. A questo punto sul nuovo mi ricreo tutte le partizioni, ovviamente piú grandi, e poi inizio partizione per partizione a ricopiarmi tutto, per essere sicuri di fare bene; finito il tutto faccio il chroot sul nuovo hd per installarvi grub. Riavvio la macchina; e tranne qualche problemino con dei permessi riesco ad entrare come utente in X.

A questo punto tento un 

```
#emerge --sync
```

Ma con scrsi risultati perché quando tento di accedere come root ricevo:

```
pr0v4@heaven:~$ su

su: Authentication failure

Spiacente.
```

Senza neanche avere la possibilitá di immettere la psw!

A parere mio il mio utente non ha i permessi perché non fa parte del gruppo; cosa strana perché vi faceva giá parte in precedenza...

Secondo voi cosa puó essere; e ammettendo che debba aggiungere il mio utente a whell, come posso fare???

Grazie in anticipo a tutti!!!Last edited by Pr0v4 on Wed Nov 30, 2005 8:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GuN_jAcK

controlla che effetivamente il tuo utente sia nel gruppo wheel  :Smile: 

----------

## Pr0v4

una tra le domande infatti era come posso fare???

Abbiate pazienza, ma queste cose non mi sono ancora entrate molto dentro...

----------

## Onip

entri col livecd e chrooti. poi controlli /etc/groups

per aggiungere un utente ad un gruppo c'è gpasswd

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

/etc/group senza la s  :Razz: 

----------

## PboY

 *Onip wrote:*   

> entri col livecd e chrooti. poi controlli /etc/groups
> 
> per aggiungere un utente ad un gruppo c'è gpasswd

 

scusa, ma ha detto che riesce perfino ad entrare in X... non gli basta aprire una console e scrivere "groups" per vedere in che gruppi è il suo utente? evitando livecd-chroot...

----------

## Pr0v4

ragazzi non é un problema di gruppi; e allora cosa puó essere???

Chiedo a voi di illuminarmi la via!

Grazio ancora!

----------

## Ic3M4n

io rifarei il boot da livecd e dopo il chroot con passwd proverei a ridare la password di root. è molto strano che non te la chieda nemmeno e ti dia un Authentication failure

----------

## devilheart

come sono i permessi di /bin/su ?

----------

## kaio

Verifica su avere il comando 

```
/bin/su
```

 settado col bit suid

----------

## Pr0v4

i permessi di /bin/su:

```
ls -l /bin/su 

-rwx--x--x  1 root root 20468 28 nov 21:33 /bin/su
```

sono "pochini"?

Abbiate pazienza ma io in queste cose non sono un asso  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta per essere sicuri un

```
$ groups
```

da utente normale

----------

## lavish

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1663438

----------

## Pr0v4

Grazie della dritta lavish, adesso entro come root e guardo di risolvere!!!!

----------

## Pr0v4

Perfetto questo risolto! 

Ma sappiate che presto mi rifaró vivo, anche gconf mi restituisce errori  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> Grazie della dritta lavish, adesso entro come root e guardo di risolvere!!!!

 

Prego, ma ricordati di cercare prima di postare... thx  :Wink: 

----------

